# Aurora GMIS Babe Ruth Completed



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I spent several hours yesterday finishing my Babe Ruth kit. I'm pretty happy with the kit, over all. I wish my hands were steadier, the pin stripes on Babe were a real challenge!!! End results... it's a very cool model, well worth the work!! - Denis


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

If there's a better looking build up of that kit out there, I've never seen it! Beautiful job!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Pinstripes look beautiful! Incredibly nice build. This is really a dynamic model, it almost looks like there is some foreshortening going on. (Is the base pad smaller for a forced perspective, or is it just the camera angle?)
I agree with Scary: definitive build all the way. You did it again:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Denis, great model painting, the stripes gives the model some punch.

Randy


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Great job! It should be a nice display piece on your shelf!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Great job. Would love to see the reproduced. 

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nicest paint job on that kit up to date,as far as I have seen.The only shortcoming of that kit is that it is not displayed on a bigger base with larger backdrop.That would really create the illusion of a snap shot taken showing a moment frozen in time.What scale is it anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Wow that is good. I have only seen broken up kits on eBay or the box art. Not such a well done complete kit.

For the pinstripes, I have done those by first painting the model the stripe color, applying thin strips of Tamiya tape which actually is pretty easy to do, and then airbrushing the top color.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Wow that is good. I have only seen broken up kits on eBay or the box art. Not such a well done complete kit.
> 
> For the pinstripes, I have done those by first painting the model the stripe color, applying thin strips of Tamiya tape which actually is pretty easy to do, and then airbrushing the top color.


Thanks to everyone for the really nice comments! They are appreciated!!

dknick - that's a *good* idea for the pin stripes.... if I was to do it again, I think I'd try that!


- Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dklange said:


> Thanks to everyone for the really nice comments! They are appreciated!!
> 
> dknick - that's a *good* idea for the pin stripes.... if I was to do it again, I think I'd try that!
> 
> ...


Its useful on, say, Oddjob


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Its useful on, say, Oddjob


Or the PL Phantom. http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/40523/ppuser/62791


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love your Babe Ruth kit! Very nice paint job!!!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Those pinstripes look absolutely great, dklange, giving the impression of movement - for someone who's running with their arms moving as well, it would probably be impossible for the pinstripes to be straight. And you've got the facial expression on Babe Ruth just right too. Great build!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I wouldn't expect less from you Denis. That is a fantastic build, very realistic looking. I didn't even know Aurora had baseball player kits. I lost interest in Aurora around 1967 when I got super serious into model rocketry. I never quit plastic modeling but came back very seriously about 7 years ago when I turned 50. Some guys buy a Corvette, I started serious modeling. It is cheaper and more environmentally friendly. But if my dad were still alive I would have built the baseball player models for him. He loved baseball and was a big Reds fan. I remember going to Tampa for Reds spring training and watching some of the big name Reds just starting out, Rose, Bench, Perez, Concepcion, etc.

Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> I wouldn't expect less from you Denis. That is a fantastic build, very realistic looking. I didn't even know Aurora had baseball player kits. I lost interest in Aurora around 1967 when I got super serious in model rocketry. I never quit plastic modeling but came back very seriously about 7 years ago when I turned 50.
> Bob K.


Thank you to everyone for the great comments!!! I really like this kit!!

Bob - I am 55 and have only been back into seriously building plastic models for 5 years. (Maybe there's something about turning 50!!) I spent 30 years building and flying R/C planes. I did build some of the Aurora kits as a kid, most of the monsters and Kennedy and the Gold Knight. Lots of planes and cars also. It's been a lot of fun!! Thanks for your very nice comment!! - Denis


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

That is one beautiful buildup!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow! Just Wow! Those pinstripes are amazing.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Those pinstripes look absolutely great, dklange, giving the impression of movement - for someone who's running with their arms moving as well, it would probably be impossible for the pinstripes to be straight. And you've got the facial expression on Babe Ruth just right too. Great build!


Thanks, Cro-Magnon Man, Tim and PF!! - Denis


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...simply a masterpiece! Thanks for sharing this rare beauty.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Beautiful job! I had the Johnny Unitas and "Jimmy" Brown kits as a kid. And speaking of Jim Brown, I never really thought about it until this post but I'd bet the Aurora _Great Moments In Sport_ series featured the first African American figure kits ever made!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I think you may be right, Zorro. I well remember walking into a small variety store in a tiny eastern NC town in the mid-60s seeking the right shade of Testor's enamel for Willie Mays's face, arms, and hands. Even then, at the age of 10, it occurred to me that "flesh" paint was misnamed. I think I finally settled on basic brown, glossy of course, that I thought looked okay. Trying to explain my predicament to the clerk didn't help things at all. When I built the same model a few years ago, it seemed to me (I use mostly Testor's, Tamiya, and Ceramcoat) that not much had changed--which, of course, opens up a whole bevy of questions about model-building, its middle-class origins, the suburbs, etc. that we may or may not want to take up here.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

PF Flyer said:


> I think you may be right, Zorro. I well remember walking into a small variety store in a tiny eastern NC town in the mid-60s seeking the right shade of Testor's enamel for Willie Mays's face, arms, and hands. Even then, at the age of 10, it occurred to me that "flesh" paint was misnamed. I think I finally settled on basic brown, glossy of course, that I thought looked okay. Trying to explain my predicament to the clerk didn't help things at all. When I built the same model a few years ago, it seemed to me (I use mostly Testor's, Tamiya, and Ceramcoat) that not much had changed--which, of course, opens up a whole bevy of questions about model-building, its middle-class origins, the suburbs, etc. that we may or may not want to take up here.


_Exactly!_ I re-acquired the Jim Brown kit about 10 years ago and had the same issues with choosing paint for skin color. At least these days there are plenty of action figures for reference. (And how do they make those dirt stains look so realistic?)


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Stunning work Denis!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I love the way it turned out! I've gotta find this kit one day....

Chris.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work on the Jim Brown kit, Zorro!! I don't think I've ever seen a completed one.

Thanks Auroranut!! It's really a great model. I hope you can find one!!

- Denis


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

dklange said:


> Nice work on the Jim Brown kit, Zorro!! I don't think I've ever seen a completed one.
> 
> - Denis


Oops! That's actually a pic of the McFarlane action figure from a couple of years back. I eventually sold my Jim Brown (which was only partly complete) but there's a very small photo of a completed kit in the Aurora ad I posted previously.


----------

